# Hệ thống Điện > VFD - biến tần >  Setup Mitsubshi FR-E520 và Spin 130W - Xin chỉ giúp!

## khoa.address

Tình hình là em đang cài đặt con biến tần Mitsubshi FR-E520 để chạy con Spin 130W như hình và đang có một số vấn đề tự mò mẫm không thông được, AE ai đã từng sài qua hay rành về loại này xin giúp đỡ. Cảm ơn!

; 



E đã reset biến tần, và đã cài các thông số cơ bản như:

P0 - Bù momen : 20%

P1 - Tần số lớn nhất : 400Hz

P2 - Tần số nhỏ nhất : 0Hz

P3 - Tần số cơ bản : E set theo tần số của Spin là 400Hz

P7 - Thời gian tăng tốc : 5s

P8 - Thời gian giảm tốc : 5s

P18 - Tần số tối đa cao nhất : 400Hz

P79 - Lựa chọn chế độ hoạt động : 1 - Cố định ở chế độ PU



---------o0o---------



*Có vài vấn đề em chưa thông được và cần sự trợ giúp như sau:*



1. Cài đặt điện áp ra là 125V theo thông số Spin chưa được. E thấy ở phần P83 (Rated motor voltage) chắc là chỉnh "Định mức điện áp động cơ". Nhưng cái vướng là cứ chỉnh đến P80 là nó tự chạy cái vèo lên P96, còn P81 đến P95 không thể nào đăng nhập vào được.



2. Dù ở P1 và P18 đã setup ở tần số cao nhất là 400Hz nhưng khi cho chạy và vặn hết núm volume đến hết max vẫn chỉ đạt đến tần số 61,63 Hz, không biết làm sao chỉnh tiếp lên 400Hz. (Như hình đính kèm)





3. Nếu setup được điện áp đầu ra được thì ta đo bằng cách nào là đúng, vì muốn đo áp ra cho chắc để không bị cháy Spin. E lấy đồng hồ chỉnh vạch đo điện AC 600V ghim que vào (Như hình đính kèm) thì thấy số nó cứ hiện 1989 dù chỉnh ở tần số nào đi nữa từ 0-61,63Hz





---------o0o---------



Và đây là manual của ẻm:

; ; ; ; ; 



*Cảm ơn mọi người!*

----------


## aiemphuong

p998 - all clear
p80 - 9999
p18 - 400hz
p19 - 125V
P1 - 120hz
P2 - 0hz
P3 - 400hz (phụ thuộc P18)
P7 - 10s (time tăng tốc)
P8 - 10s (time giảm tốc)

tạm tới đây

----------

khoa.address

----------


## garynguyen

2. Dù ở P1 và P18 đã setup ở tần số cao nhất là 400Hz nhưng khi cho chạy và vặn hết núm volume đến hết max vẫn chỉ đạt đến tần số 61,63 Hz, không biết làm sao chỉnh tiếp lên 400Hz. (Như hình đính kèm)

*// Xem P38, P39 xem sao bác ạ*

----------

khoa.address

----------


## huanpt

Mình có test con bên trái (E720), không biết có cùng manual không. 

Như bác aiemphuong post thì có vẻ giống.

----------

khoa.address

----------


## aiemphuong

à hum wa e nhìn chưa kỹ, cái vụ max 61.63 hz thần thánh này hay thấy nè, bác liên hệ bác Minhcdt á, nhờ bác ấy hướng dẫn cho, bữa thấy có bài bác ấy nói vụ này mà e quên rồi.
bác setup tầm 100 - 110v thôi, chạy tầm 300hz là dc rồi ko cần max đâu, kím cho e nó cái quạt tản nhiệt gắn thẳng lên trên đầu lun, con này khá nóng

----------

khoa.address

----------


## biết tuốt

Hz max và  output hz max khác nhau,   e chưa xem manual con này nhưng có vẻ bác đang set output hz max = 61,63hz , bác mò chỗ output hz max xem

----------

khoa.address

----------


## huanpt

Với E720 thì mình set pr.18 cho chạy hơn 120Hz. Bác chủ xem thử coi sao.

----------

khoa.address

----------


## Gamo

Chuyện nhỏ như con thỏ mà, cuối tuần mời cha Sáu Đầu chầu nhậu là chả giải quyết cho chứ gì

Còn ko thì vác thùng Ken qua ông Huân

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

Cảm ơn các anh đã hướng dẫn, hiện tại e đã thử tất cả các chỉ dẫn trên nhưng vẫn không thể nào vặn volume lên đến 400Hz, max volum nó chỉ lên đến 61,63Hz là hết.

Sau khi chỉnh P19 về 120V thì e đã thử nối Spin vào chạy thử, nó đã hoạt động max volume ở 61,63Hz thì vòng tua khoảng 3.665 V/p. Giờ không biết setup cách nào để vặn volume max lên 400Hz.

Và cách đo áp ra tại U-V-W phải đo như thế nào với đồng hồ điện tử ah.

Xin cảm ơn!

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

anh xem qua số 38. Nếu không được phải cài số 903. chỉnh nó lên 400Hz tại 100% ngõ ra.
Một vài số cơ bản em nghĩ cần cài với con này
P0
P3
P7
P8
P18
P19
P20
P38
P903

Với con spindle này anh nên chỉnh vôn thấp hơn áp danh định nó còn cỡ 110-120V. Nếu hay báo lỗi quá dòng thì tăng thời gian P7-P8 lên. Không tăng boost P0 lên thử.
Cần cài đúng tần số P3 và áp P19 để tránh cháy spindle.

CÒn không chỉnh được tần số lên 400Hz thì mang qua em cài cho ợ.

----------

khoa.address

----------


## Ga con

1. Không chỉnh PR80, chỉnh PR80 khác 9999 nó tự động chuyển qua mode chạy senorless vector control, những PR 0-20 không còn tác dụng nữa. Muốn chạy mấy con motor này thì chỉnh PR80 = 9999 đã, tắt nguồn mở lại.

2. Chỉnh các PR 0-20 cho đúng theo mấy bác đã nói trên.

3. Chỉnh lại mode nhận tín hiệu tốc độ (bằng biến trở, nguồn 0-5V, 0-10V (PR73), dòng 4-20mA...) tùy bác cấp bằng gì thì chỉnh cái đó, như PR79

4. Chỉnh PR38 lại cho đúng (tần số tại max biến trở hoặc max nguồn tín hiệu ngoài), chắc bác đang chỉnh 61.63Hz (mặc định từ hãng).

Muốn đo dòng bác nhấn mấy nút Set/PU cho nó ra chỗ monitor, xem dòng, áp, hz...

Thanks.

----------

khoa.address

----------


## aiemphuong

e mật thư vào vùng kín cho bác ấy cái cờ nhíp của bác Minh rồi... và bác ấy đã chỉnh xong  :Big Grin:

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

Cảm ơn tất cả mọi người đã hướng dẫn, nhưng e vẫn chưa làm cho con Spin quay max tốc được, bây giờ e đã setup được biến tần lên ngưỡng 400Hz, nhưng con Spin chỉ quay đến tầm 90Hz là bắt đầu ko quay nữa mà chỉ rên e..e..é..é... E cũng không biết setup thiếu cái gì không nữa. Lúc sau có nghe theo bác Minhdt set P7 (thời gian tăng tốc) cao lên nên E đã setup thử đến 60s vẫn bị như thế.



*Đây là các bước thực hiện và thông số E đã setup nhưng vẫn ko chạy được con Spin này:*

Thường thì mua Biến tần cũ hay được cài chế độ EXT nên phải cài lại chế độ PU.

P79 = 1

Reset = MODE -> HELP -> ALLC -> 1

P0 = 30%

P18 = 400Hz

P1 = 400Hz

P2 = 0 Hz

P3 = 400Hz

P7 = 20s

P8 = 10s

P19 = 115V

P20 = 400HZ

P38 = 400Hz

P905 = 400Hz -> 100%

P923 = 400Hz -> 100%

Và với những thông số cài đặt trên thì Spin quay với tình trạng trong vi deo đính kèm.

https://youtu.be/Cvu081MHR2g;






*Cảm ơn mọi người đã theo dõi, xin góp ý giúp nếu có chỗ nào E cần phải setup lại để có thể chạy được con Spin còi này ah!*

----------


## garynguyen

Kiếm con biến tần khác, con này ko đủ công suất

----------

khoa.address

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Chỉnh P0 lên khoảng 60-70% thử xem như thế nào anh.
Vốn dĩ con 200w này ko đủ khiển con spin này ạ. Do mình vô có 1 pha nữa. Không đủ công suât ngõ ra ak.

----------

khoa.address

----------


## Gamo

Chưa kể con này trong lứa spindle bị hư, cái bạc có thể toi rồi

----------

khoa.address

----------


## saudau

> Chưa kể con này trong lứa spindle bị hư, cái bạc có thể toi rồi


Con này xài bạc gì vậy ông Gamo? Tui đang kiếm bạc thay đây.

----------

khoa.address

----------


## Gamo

Hix... chưa lột nó ra 100% nên hem biết... ông xả ra thử xem?

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

Trước tiên E cảm ơn tất cả mọi người đã nhiệt tình hướng dẫn; E đã chạy được con Spin sau khi thay con biến tần 0,2K qua con biến tần 0,4K

Theo thông số Spin thì sử dụng 400Hz, nhưng khi chỉnh BT vượt 180Hz là Spin ko chạy được nữa, tuy nhiên ở ngưỡng 180Hz thì Spin đã gần đạt Max tốc; Còn torque thì ko biết như thế nào, vì đang chạy không tải.

---------o0o---------

E tóm tắt lại các thông số đã cài đặt để sau này có ai cần thì tham khảo cho nhanh ah.

Spin sử dụng: Đồ bãi; Có thông kỹ thuật là V125; W130; A1,1; Hz400; Prm23.000

Biến tần sử dụng: Đồ bãi; Mã hiệu MITSUBISHI FR-E-0,4K

Các bước thực hiện và thông số E đã setup theo hướng dẫn của AE tren CNCpro để chạy được con Spin này:

Thường thì mua Biến tần cũ hay được cài chế độ EXT nên phải cài lại chế độ PU.

P79 = 1

Reset = MODE -> HELP -> ALLC -> 1

P0 = 15%

P18 = 400Hz

P1 = 400Hz

P2 = 0 Hz

P3 = 400Hz

P7 = 15s

P8 = 5s

P19 = 110V

P20 = 400HZ

P38 = 400Hz

P905 = 400Hz -> 100%

P923 = 400Hz -> 100%

P56 = 1,7A

Và với những thông số cài đặt trên thì Spin quay với tình trạng trong vi deo đính kèm.

----------


## aiemphuong

mình xài con Mitsu A024 0.4kw, bác Minhcdt thông não 1 phát chạy phà phà, mà có đìu bạc kiu wá rồi, ko bic nó xài bạc gì nên chưa dám tháo

----------


## khoa.address

> mình xài con Mitsu A024 0.4kw, bác Minhcdt thông não 1 phát chạy phà phà, mà có đìu bạc kiu wá rồi, ko bic nó xài bạc gì nên chưa dám tháo


Sau khi chạy được tầm 12 phút thì em nó nặng cốt và ỳ máy lại, chiều nay bực mình quá đã rã banh xác em nó ra.

Phần đầu cắt có 4 cái bạc B71900C.T.P4S.UL; 2 con đầu 2 con đuôi; đa số bi đã có vết lằn sâu



Phần thân motor có 2 con 609P; con đít vị rỉ sét, sau khi chùi rửa thì thấy rơ như răng bà già.





Tình hình là mấy con Spin giá cân kg này làm tốn nhiều thời gian quá, chắc phải để dành lúa sắm con Spin TQ mới vậy, Hic!

----------

aiemphuong

----------


## aiemphuong

nếu bác ko xài thì chia e cái collet, e tìm mãi ko có

----------


## khoa.address

> nếu bác ko xài thì chia e cái collet, e tìm mãi ko có


Bác thông cảm, nguyên cụm đầu cắt e dùng để mod lại với con motor khác ah.

----------


## vopminh

> Trước tiên E cảm ơn tất cả mọi người đã nhiệt tình hướng dẫn; E đã chạy được con Spin sau khi thay con biến tần 0,2K qua con biến tần 0,4K
> 
> Theo thông số Spin thì sử dụng 400Hz, nhưng khi chỉnh BT vượt 180Hz là Spin ko chạy được nữa, tuy nhiên ở ngưỡng 180Hz thì Spin đã gần đạt Max tốc; Còn torque thì ko biết như thế nào, vì đang chạy không tải.
> 
> ---------o0o---------
> 
> E tóm tắt lại các thông số đã cài đặt để sau này có ai cần thì tham khảo cho nhanh ah.
> 
> Spin sử dụng: Đồ bãi; Có thông kỹ thuật là V125; W130; A1,1; Hz400; Prm23.000
> ...


Em dùng con này với biến tần Yaskawa 0.2k chạy bình thường ở 400hz dòng 0.7-0.9A, endmill 3mm gặm gỗ mềm sâu xuống 8mm đi chậm dòng 1.2A thì ok, ham ăn tham đi nhanh dòng tăng 1.4A thấy nó đuối rõ gãy dao liền

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, con bác mua 600k lận, con này có 100K hà

----------


## vopminh

Oh vậy em không để ý, mua lâu rồi hôm bữa mới lấy ra cho gặm thử gỗ, Ơ mà 100k mà gặm gỗ ngon thì thánh cmnr.

----------


## khoa.address

> Hehe, con bác mua 600k lận, con này có 100K hà


Uậy uậy, làm gì mà 100k anh, 75k/kg, con này gần 2 kg đó. Phá giá quá!

----------


## vopminh

> Uậy uậy, làm gì mà 100k anh, 75k/kg, con này gần 2 kg đó. Phá giá quá!


Ông nào đang bán thế bác, chỉ em hốt vài con nghịch tí ạ.

----------


## KhangAnhCNC

> Ông nào đang bán thế bác, chỉ em hốt vài con nghịch tí ạ.


Đúng rùi, a nào bán vậy bán cho 1 con về ngâm cứu

----------

